# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πως καταλαβαίνω αν δυο περιστέρια είναι ζευγάρι.

## Petoumeno

Πως καταλαβαινω αν δυο περιστερια ειναι ζευγαρι πριν τα αγορασω ;
Και επισης τι χρειαζονται για να γεννησουν ;

----------


## panos70

Αν πας σε κουμασι λογικα ο αρσενικος κυνηγαει την θηλυκια με σηκωμενο το λαιμο η της φωναζει καπως ετσι( τούκου τούκου τού)  συνεχομενα, και αν ειναι μεσα στην ιδια φωλια τοτε ειναι ειδη  ζευγαρι,για να γεννησουν πρεπει να το θελουν και τα δυο, να τα εχεισ κανει περιστερωνα και μεσα εκει να τοποθετησεις μια φωλια π.χ. εγω εβαζα ενα τενεκε απο τυρι στο καθε ζευγαρι,το οποιο ζευγαρι μπορει να γενναει στη μια φωλια αλλα πιανει 3 φωλιες (τενεκες η πιατο σουπας  ) περιπου  σαν χωρο κυριαρχιας , καλη τροφη και οπως ολα τα πουλια ανοιξη καλοκαιρι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εγω, για τον διαχωρισμο φυλου στα περιστερια ξερω απο εναν πρωην περιστερα φιλο του πατερα μου οτι το πιανεις απο το ραμφος το περιστερι και το κρατας στον αερα.. εαν αντιδρα το περιστερι ειναι αρσενικο εαν οχι ειναι θηλυκο.. βεβαια δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει αλλα ετσι μου ειχε πει..!

----------


## koukoulis

> εγω, για τον διαχωρισμο φυλου στα περιστερια ξερω απο εναν πρωην περιστερα φιλο του πατερα μου οτι το πιανεις απο το ραμφος το περιστερι και το κρατας στον αερα.. εαν αντιδρα το περιστερι ειναι αρσενικο εαν οχι ειναι θηλυκο.. βεβαια δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει αλλα ετσι μου ειχε πει..!


Παιδιά πολύ τραβηγμένο μου ακούγεται το τελευταίο και βίαιο.

----------


## panos70

το αρσενικο εχει ποιο χοντρο λαιμο και το θηλυκο ποιο λεπτο ,αλλα ειναι ολα σχετικα

----------


## Petoumeno

Ευχαριστω ,ομως στο πετ σοπ πως τα ξεχωριζω; 
Επισης πρεπει να κιμουνται διπλα-διπλα το ενα στο αλλο για να ειναι ζευγαρι;

----------


## panos70

λογικα το αρσενικο εχει χοντροτερο λαιμο απο το θηλυκο,τωρα για να ειναι και ζευγαρι ,λιγο δυσκολο

----------

